# Two Services on the Sabbath Day



## jw (Nov 17, 2011)

As a part of the ongoing Reformation Distinctive series, the Pastor has spent a few sermons on the subject of why we have 2 services on the sabbath day. I'm listing them here if you're so inclined to listen:

Why Two Lord's Day Services 1
Why Two Lord's Day Services 2
Why Two Lord's Day Services 3
Why Two Lord's Day Services 4


----------



## JML (Nov 17, 2011)

I have listened to the entire series and highly recommend it. Marie is correct in that it is not about having repeated services. The main gist of the sermons is Biblical use of the Lord's Day / what we are to be doing on the Lord's Day. We are to be in His house amongst His people. Give it a listen. Very good series.


----------



## bug (Nov 17, 2011)

"Be a twicer, it is much nicer."

As one spiritually mature gentlemen in our membership likes to point. I am interested in how your pastor gets 4 messages out of this point though


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 17, 2011)

How can anyone have a 'problem' with worshipping the living God and 'getting' to hear Jesus Christ speak twice on the Lord's Day? Boggles my mind how people have a problem with it.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 17, 2011)

I wasn't speaking to you per say, I was more speaking to any who don't have or like/enjoy 2 services...


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 17, 2011)

bug said:


> "Be a twicer, it is much nicer."
> 
> As one spiritually mature gentlemen in our membership likes to point. I am interested in how your pastor gets 4 messages out of this point though



Perhaps a thricer is twice as nicer


----------



## itsreed (Nov 18, 2011)

Andrew: of course my flesh does not like two services. It is diametrically opposed to honoring the Sabbath. 

In a culture in which church is just a part among the whole, the attitude you and I face is one in which the issue of whose day it actually is, is not even debatable. Of course it belongs to the individual, as a right of his heritage in the American Dream.


----------

